

Microsoft declares victory over Linux, names Apple and Google main rivals - cek
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/microsoft-declares-victory-over-linux-names-apple-and-google-main-rivals/3756?tag=content;siu-container

======
bad_user
Basically the author makes a diff on a paragraph from the SEC filings, in
which Linux is removed from being a threat. The author could have concluded
any of the following:

    
    
         - it is bad marketing to attack Linux
         - Linux is an indispensable piece of infrastructure
           and Microsoft learns to cooperate with it
         - Linux cannot be attacked as a whole, focusing on
           Linux is spending valuable resources; it pays to
           attack tangible players that are pushing Linux
           instead 
         - Linux is really not that important anymore, the 
           problem for Microsoft being escalated to something
           much, much bigger
    

Really, the author could have picked any of the above and more. But no, the
author picked "victory over Linux".

I don't usually complain about the lack of quality on HN, but some articles
are borderline stupid, including this one. Remarkably, these days I find
better content at Proggit.

------
ENOTTY
It's important to note that it's only in reference to desktop Linux. We still
have flavors of *nix beating the pants off of Microsoft in mobile and server
space.

~~~
arihant
I think that is understood. The war between MS and Linux is always about
personal computing. Otherwise, the comparison points are endless. QNX beats
pants off of Linux in Embedded systems. Microsoft beats the pants of off any
*nix system in quite a few sectors of Robotics space. Microsoft beats pants
off Linux in Gaming systems. Microsoft beats pants off of Linux in Enterprise
server systems.

------
malkia
Maybe the author should check that Android is Linux.

------
mrinterweb
By applying the same logic of removing mention of Linux as a competitor,
Microsoft could be admitting defeat to Linux in the server OS space. If their
server product was their priority, I would believe they would mention Linux. I
am not promoting this idea. I am just playing devil's advocate to this
article.

